# Solved: Windows Media Player 10 Question-Advice please!



## shadow98fl (Jul 22, 2004)

I tried to search the forums for this issue, but it says this feature is unavailable right now.

My windows media player 10 is currently refusing to function. I get a message "*Your computer is running low on memory. Quit other programs, and then try again*." If I click on Microsoft web help, it tells me "*error code COOD11C6. We are investigating the cause of this error. We will post more information about this error when it becomes available*." OK- no help there.
My computer has 1024MB (1GB) memory, says 786MB free. Intense games work flawlessly (BF2, online), so not memory.
Have researched different forums with different search engines, and the only answer I have found is one that fixed the problem by uninstalling Media Player 10, and rolling back to Media Player 9. 
Before I go to all the aggravation, I'd like to get ideas, opinions of what you all think. Does this sound like the direction to go in?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Run any virus and spyware checks?..
I have WMP 10 and haven't had any issues..


----------



## shadow98fl (Jul 22, 2004)

LOL! Constantly! You guys here at this forum have me well trained!
I run Norton Internet Security (with Norton Anti-Virus),and at least twice a week, I run Ad-Aware SE, Spybot Search & Destroy,- & from 2nerdz site, I run Trend online scan, Panda online scan, and XBlock spyware online scan (also at least twice a week). 

I never had any problems with the media player until I got a DVD with thousands of wallpaper and ringtones for my cell phone. I spent 4-5 hours playing the ringtones searching for very good ones. My media player pooped out at that point, & it was possible the constant on/off was eating the memory, but I checked it right then, & had plenty of free memory.  

Like I said in my post, I searched all over the internet for a solution (I prefer here, but there is no internal forum search right now), I found quite a few posts out there of the problem, but no solutions. Only I person said they had fixed the problem in their computer by taking out 10 and replacing it with 9.
I just don't know how feasible that solution is.

In case it matters, XP Pro, service pack 2.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

> I run Norton Internet Security (with Norton Anti-Virus),and at least twice a week, I run Ad-Aware SE,


Hogs .. I have no use for any of them. They just have never done anything but suck up resources on my system.

Did you try reinstalling Media Player 10?

I took the plunge and installed 10 last week. So far so good. I like it.

Good Luck


----------



## shadow98fl (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope- haven't tried anything yet, have just spent two days trying to research the error code. I'm hoping not to get all anal about it- I really don't want to spend the weekend reformatting & reinstalling my whole machine! LOL
Media Player 10 has been in my machine (& working fine until a week ago) since October, 2004. I guess 4-5 hours playing midi ringtones gave it a heart attack.  


Yeah, I agree that Norton is a hog, but it's never interfered with anything (so far), and like they say, once bitten, twice shy!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I'd try reinstalling 10 .. I don't see how it could hurt anything.. 

Or do a system restore to when it was working?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Yeh you could just reinstall, no format needed.


----------



## shadow98fl (Jul 22, 2004)

Going to mark this solved- at least for now. Took out all playlists, particularly the mountains of cell phone ringtones that I was sifting through, and MP10 is back to working flawlessly! My guess is that some of the ringtones on the cd I bought are corrupt. I don't understand why it was giving me a "low memory" error & code instead of one more specific to the actual problem/cause though.  Annoying,...but at least the player is back to funtional again.
Thanks everyone!


----------

